# Where to stop - Near Calais



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Going over to France on Friday then on to Spain. Problem is we leave the tunnel at 20.15 and I'm not sure where the best place to stay overnight will be. Have stopped twice in the motorway services on the A16 not far out of Calais, but don't really want to do that again. I would have liked to try Camping Escalles but I think we will be too late.
Any suggestion please?


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Two possibles for you:
La Bien Assise
Chateau de Gandspette
Keith


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Calais*

Hi

I would leave the tunnel and head for Calais ferry terminal. Enter the parking area and hey presto - sorted.

Some parts can be a bit noisy with the passing traffic. I have slept there three times now and never found it a problem. Try to park next to someone who is already pitched, and their van will help block any noise.

No moe Calais campsites for me!

Russell


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*calais aire*

we always use the Calais aire right on the sea front!We have used it for many years.We always get a late crossing on the Tunnel,then head straight for the Aire.Try to park as soon as you turn into Aire as noise from the ferry can be a problem nearer the Harbour wall.They come and go approx every 20mins!!whatever method cross the channel head for the Plage and Aire is on the right at front.We also stay at the Aire on our last night before going home.Our treat is a fab meal at the COQ D.OR restaurent in the squre a few hundred yard from aire.


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Another vote for the Aire at Calais. We stayed there last month on the start of our trip

Doug


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we stayed at the aire at Calais on our outward journey in Feb and it was fine, we felt very safe the only thing that disturbed us was the fog horns every few minutes LOL...........it was a foggy night, make sure you have food as got a takeaway from one of the vendors there and it was very expensive and not that nice, most of ours went in the bin.

Coming back we stayed at the above mentioned Chateau de Gandspette about a 30 mins drive, but we shouldn't really have been there as it was closed at that time..............but we had water etc has some guy working there allowed us to stay. Not a problem this time of year though LOL.


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

*Cite' Europe*

How about here Coach Park

We have stopped here in the past and found it better than the dock area. I think someone on MHF said that another carpark in City Europe has been opened up special for campingcars. You will need to search for the thread.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

I am going to try the sans billet area in the ferry port as per several other recommendations on this theme elsewhere. 

Have got to work out the rbt turnings first to get back in having just got off the ferry at about 2 am.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Calais*

Hampshireman - it is very easy to get to the parking area - even at 0200 in the morning. Equally easy to get out too!

R


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hampshireman said:


> I am going to try the sans billet area in the ferry port as per several other recommendations on this theme elsewhere.
> 
> Have got to work out the rbt turnings first to get back in having just got off the ferry at about 2 am.


Hi Derek;

You asked this once before and I replied :wink: ........

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-417032.html#417032

pete


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Yes, sorry Pete, old age creeping on. Thanks again, have printed it off and put in holiday folder.


----------

